# Pedigree important to Therapy



## Newby (Jan 9, 2013)

IMO any dog (purebred or mixed breed) can excel as a therapy dog as long as they have their basic obedience training and a gentle temperment. Most Goldens should do well as therapy dogs as long as they have the "Golden" temperment. Good luck


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Training helps too with any dog. 

The main thing though is if you want to do therapy work - your dog needs to be thoroughly socialized around noises, smells, and different looking/acting/sounding people. Get them used to wheelchairs, etc.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Any dog breed or mixed breed dog can do therapy work as long as they have the correct temperment and training. Pedigree has nothing to do with it and some of the best therapy dogs are rescues. One interesting fact is that it was pure field line Golden (Adirondac) who was honored with the AKC ACE Award for Therapy Work. This would not be what many would expect. 

I would suggest perusing the Pet Partners (Formerly Delta Society) Website to see what their test requires to pass so you have an idea of the skills required to pass. Also, while Golden's can have a great temperment they don't necessarily make good Therapy Dogs due to the skills required to to be one - no jumping etc. In fact, if you look at the rosters of Therapy Groups there are not many goldens
and goldens under two are rare to find in programs. When my 1.5 year old (now 5.5 years) passed the test for a local program they said he was a rarity.

I am an active Pet Partner's therapy team with my 5.5 year old golden. Their requirements are stricter than TDI and many therapy groups require it. Pet Partner's requires recertification every 2 years. TDI testing is basically the CGC test and groups where I live in IL don't think much of it.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the input! It truly helps. Rhonda, your reply did surprise me! You were right, I wouldn't expect a field golden to get the AKC ACE Award for Therapy Work, as from what I have heard they can have a lot more energy. I also am surprised that goldens are rare in the programs. I assumed it would be hard work especially the first couple of years as we know goldens can be a handful during this stage, but I figured there would be many adult goldens after their teen years.  Do you happen to know what the top breed is? I am so interested not that I think I could ever stray from the golden with the exception of a newfie (although I still think I would need a golden at the same time.  ).

I was actually really leaning towards Pet Partners. Our local gr club had a guest speaker who had a therapy dog and he had been with that organization for years. We got SO much great information from going to that meeting.

Thanks again for the replies. I love getting new information on this stuff as therapy work is something completely new to me! 



rhondas said:


> Any dog breed or mixed breed dog can do therapy work as long as they have the correct temperment and training. Pedigree has nothing to do with it and some of the best therapy dogs are rescues. One interesting fact is that it was pure field line Golden (Adirondac) who was honored with the AKC ACE Award for Therapy Work. This would not be what many would expect.
> 
> I would suggest perusing the Pet Partners (Formerly Delta Society) Website to see what their test requires to pass so you have an idea of the skills required to pass. Also, while Golden's can have a great temperment they don't necessarily make good Therapy Dogs due to the skills required to to be one - no jumping etc. In fact, if you look at the rosters of Therapy Groups there are not many goldens
> and goldens under two are rare to find in programs. When my 1.5 year old (now 5.5 years) passed the test for a local program they said he was a rarity.
> ...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Having some signs in the pedigree of dogs with a temperament suited to therapy work wouldn't hurt but I think the most helpful thing would to be comfortable that you're dealing with a breeder able to choose a puppy that has a temperament suited to therapy work.

As mentioned above early socialization to a wide variety of people, situations and other dogs, and training is very important.

I disagree with the statement above that there aren't that many Goldens on the rosters of therapy dog organizations. Look for example at the recent photos of therapy dogs in Newtown, CT. They're almost all Goldens. The volunteer director at our local nursing home said she feels Goldens are particularly good at therapy work there.

In our case we pursued certification because it seemed something that Zoe was suited for. She's very friendly and loving, not reactive to other dogs, not too high energy, and able to deal with unfamiliar situations.

eta: Must have been typing as you responded to the earlier post. As you can see, Zoe is also Delta/Pet Partner certified and I would definitely recommend it. If you know where you want to do your work you might want to check with their volunteer coordinator, since each organization will have it's own rules on what, if any, certification is required for dogs working in their facility.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@TheZs

I said that goldens under 2 years old are a rarity in programs. 

Goldens might make good therapy dogs and you might see some groups of all goldens like the one in Newton. However, in general most groups don't have a lot of goldens. It might be that in general, that they don't pass tests of all group who have their own training requirements. In my area, Goldens generally make up between 5% - 10% of a therapy group and you would expect more. The group I belong to has 68 dogs and only 5 goldens and this is the normal type of breakdown in my area.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Dogs Rule

The group I belong to has all breeds and mixed breeds. Not one type dominates and that is what I see in general.

When you get your puppy you need to tell the breeder what you plan to do with her/him so a good match helps.

It so happens that the litter that my 5.5 year old male came from was tested by a Service Dog Organization. If I did not have the first pick of the males and decided to pick him he was going to go to Service Dog School - I always wonder if he would have gotten through the whole program. I can say though, that from the day he came home at 10 weeks he has had innate instincts around small children, the elderly and folks in wheel chairs etc. Things he has done naturally normally require training. So..... good puppy matching helps also.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Our Pet Partners group has three Golden Retrievers, three Labrador Retrievers, two Bernese Mountain Dogs, an Old English Sheepdog, a Bull Mastiff, a Giant Schnauzer, a German Shepherd, a Portuguese Water Dog, and two mixed breed dogs.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Rhonda: Very interesting. I definitely find it interesting that in your area there are so few goldens in therapy work. I wonder if this is different from city to city. I think it would be interesting to do some research on this! Regardless, my hopes will still be the same with my future golden!  

I have already mentioned to the breeder about my plans to do therapy work. I trust them a lot and know they will be able to help in the process of the right puppy.

The Z's: I completely agree! The breeder has said that the puppies will have exposure to many different noises, kids, etc., and I will definitely continue the socialization process. 

I definitely think that is a great idea to contact the volunteer coordinator. I will definitely be doing that!



TheZ's said:


> Having some signs in the pedigree of dogs with a temperament suited to therapy work wouldn't hurt but I think the most helpful thing would to be comfortable that you're dealing with a breeder able to choose a puppy that has a temperament suited to therapy work.
> 
> As mentioned above early socialization to a wide variety of people, situations and other dogs, and training is very important.
> 
> ...


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Agreeing with previous comments, and will especially reiterate that the breeder should be socializing the puppy before you even bring it home. We attribute Kea's level-headedness to this early socialization coupled with pedigree - nothing seemed to spook her and she loved everyone from the start. She could walk on different surfaces, was used to lots of noises, and had seen and been handled by lots of different people of all shapes, ages, colors and sizes before she even walked through our front door. And the work didn't stop there - we made many trips downtown dining on outdoor patios while everyone who walked past petted her. Therapy dog work was one of our goals and the breeder knew this - in fact, two pups from her litter went to a NYC program where prisoners raise puppies to become assistance dogs. So finding a breeder who is prioritizing the kinds of characteristics that would make a good therapy dog (in addition to everything else) should increase your chances of getting what you're after. Breeders often have different goals for the litters, so definitely ask what these are.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

That is awesome KeaColorado! 

I guess my one concern would be getting exposure to medical type equipment before the actual classes that would be taken too. Did you guys just do this by socialization of the many different noises, surfaces, etc., or did you have exposure to the actual equipment before?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

DogsRule1234567 said:


> That is awesome KeaColorado!
> 
> I guess my one concern would be getting exposure to medical type equipment before the actual classes that would be taken too. Did you guys just do this by socialization of the many different noises, surfaces, etc., or did you have exposure to the actual equipment before?


The different situations she was exposed to early on definitely helped - we had an opportunity to test her out in a nursing home situation when we made a looonnnggg drive from CO to PA when she was 14 weeks old and were permitted to take her to the nursing home where my grandmother was currently staying (they were very lax on their "therapy dog" definition...I provided proof of rabies shots and we were in!) This was her first exposure to wheelchairs and lots of old people, LOL. 

One of my favorite places to train is Home Depot, I remember being in there with K's breeder and a slightly older puppy that same summer and we were training them to stand on those big metal carts with wheels used to haul wood around. There are also lots of noises and smells in there, sometimes people in wheelchairs shopping, carts being wheeled around, and beeping like what you might hear in a hospital. Not all Home Depots allow pets, but ours here in CO is definitely pet friendly. 

From what I understand, the TDI test is very much like the CGC with a few added exercises using equipment. So if you have any medical equipment around, you could start trying to desensitize to crutches, things dropping on the floor, loud noises, etc. If you check on AKC's website, there is a page somewhere that lists a bunch of therapy organizations. My hunch is that many of the smaller ones offer more in terms of training and support before you take your test. A class situation designed specifically for therapy training should also be teaching you how to properly expose your dog to all of these things based on where you'll be serving, so I wouldn't be too concerned about lacking exposure prior to class. 

It's looking like our volunteer placement is going to be in a local high school working with emotionally disturbed youth starting in the fall - the kids will be "training" Kea during sessions involving both me and their therapist and learning about appropriate use of body language and clear communication, both through vocal commands and hand signals. It's not that I don't think she'd do well in a nursing home, but her trainer and I have agreed that she needs a more activity-focused job. There is a bulldog in our class who would much, much rather sit and be petted all day, so he will most likely be placed in a nursing home or hospice. Our trainer has us working a lot on things like impulse control (check youtube, there are some good videos on how to teach this with treats), anticipating that Kea needs to appropriately take treats and direction from someone other than her bossy mom


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Very good information! Another thing you need to realize, is that it is impossible to train the dog for everything before your actual visits start. So one of the most important things is that the dog is inquisitive and confident. That way you can encounter a lot of things, introduce the dog to it, and move on. Tess and I have volunteered in two hospitals for almost two years now, and still there are situations where new things pop up, like a patient in an enormous breathing machine, or a new computer that moves itself through the corridors...those are the moments where the personality of the dog kicks in. And of course you can help the confidence in a dog grow and grow...good luck! It is a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

All three of my boys are certified therapy dogs, and all come from very different backgrounds. My field line dog Finn with an MH dad is an amazingly calm and tuned in boy ( he gets a two hour hike daily) as is my show bred dog Tally who had two AM CH parents. My dog Copley is read to by kids once a week, and he adores them. It has a lot to do with early socialization, gentle reward based training, and meeting their needs like exercise and mental stimulation.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think the pedigree is important for the reason you have a pedigree in the first place: predictability. Having a dog from ancestors who are titled or certified in certain ways helps predict that you'll have offspring that are likely to carry on many of those qualities. So if the typical qualities—both physically and mentally—of a Golden are something you want in your dog, you get a purebred Golden as a way of stacking the deck.

And you can refine your search even more within the breed. If you want a drivey athlete, you go to a Golden pedigree that has them. If you want a structurally strong dog, you go to a pedigree that has that. If you want a therapy dog, you could go to a pedigree that's strong with those characteristics. It's all about maximizing the odds. When you rescue a dog or get a mix, you've stacked the deck a little less toward the odds you want.

However, rescue dogs and mixed breed dogs both make extraordinary therapy dogs. When you adopt a dog with an unknown life history and/or unknown ancestry, you lose a little predicability and increase your chances of having a dog with a behavioral or physical issue that makes him a less ideal candidate for therapy. But you still have an excellent shot at a dog who can be trained to be an excellent therapy dog.

After all, most of what makes a great therapy dog is really about training and socialization. You can get the ideal raw materials and still make a terrible therapy dog by failing him in socialization and training. And you can take a dog who maybe has more drive than necessary or is more prey driven than ideal and still train him to be a top-notch therapy dog.

So yeah, it's important when you're looking to maximize your odds, but as others have made clear, the training part is really the key.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

First, this is so much great information! Thank you!  

Keacolorado:That is awesome that you got exposure to a nursing home so early on.  I would have never thought of Home Depot. I know on another thread someone had suggested going to a local college. Home Depot would be great though for the noises (like you said beeping like what you might hear in a hospital), socialization, etc. I will definitely have to check with our local Home Depots! Haha I love the thought of two goldens trying to stand on those big metal carts!  

Desensitizing with things such as crutches that we have around the house is also a great idea. I have seen that a few programs offer classes online before you take the test. I just feel like the content that you would have exposure to in class would be priceless! Plus, as you said in class they can teach on how to properly expose based on exactly where you’ll be serving. 

That is SO awesome you will be placed in a local high school!!! I am currently a substitute teacher (as I look for a full time job :crossfing) and often work at one of our high schools. That will be so great for the students that you work with. It’s so amazing how much you will be able to teach them! You will have such an impact on their future. 

Ljilly28: I think it’s a great point about the excise and mental stimulation too! That is amazing that all three are doing therapy work! I bet they love it. 

Tippykayak: I think you are right. I think training and socialization is key. I guess you can never fully guarantee you will get what you hope for, but research training and the proper steps will sure help!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Therapy work is so rewarding - I first got involved with a rescued English springer spaniel when we lived in PA. We used to volunteer for the special olympics with our obedience trainer and her GSD and it was so great to see the interactions between kids who were judged by all of society reaping the rewards of connecting with a creature capable of unconditional love. A beautiful thing. Kea and I are currently volunteering with HABIC, which is affiliated with CSU. I have also really enjoyed getting to know the other handlers and dogs, and HABIC requires quite a bit more training than I've previously experienced (for humans AND dogs) before you set foot in a facility as a human-animal team. I have learned a ton and we haven't even started our assignment yet. I love teenagers, so I think the high school will be a great match for us. Good luck to you!


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's so great! I love the variety of things that you can do, and being able to find the right fit for everyone involved! I can't wait to start! Good luck at the high school. Hopefully we will see many stories!  Thanks again for all of your info. Good luck to you too at the new assignment! 



KeaColorado said:


> Therapy work is so rewarding - I first got involved with a rescued English springer spaniel when we lived in PA. We used to volunteer for the special olympics with our obedience trainer and her GSD and it was so great to see the interactions between kids who were judged by all of society reaping the rewards of connecting with a creature capable of unconditional love. A beautiful thing. Kea and I are currently volunteering with HABIC, which is affiliated with CSU. I have also really enjoyed getting to know the other handlers and dogs, and HABIC requires quite a bit more training than I've previously experienced (for humans AND dogs) before you set foot in a facility as a human-animal team. I have learned a ton and we haven't even started our assignment yet. I love teenagers, so I think the high school will be a great match for us. Good luck to you!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy was neglected before I got him and was no doubt from an Amish type puppy mill. He loves his therapy dog work- Everyone comments on how sweet he is. His whole demeanor changes from crazy man to calm & collected. I take him to the Dementia units most often- Most of the therapy dogs get stressed out by the unpredictableness of that population but not Buddy- He takes it in stride. If they pull him ear or grab his fur he just sits down calmly til the person let's go they kisses their hand.

I believe almost any dog can be trained to be a therapy dog but you can't make a dog actually enjoy it.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Aw he is so lucky you guys found him! That is so great he loves it so much! I guess I can only hope for the same.  



MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy was neglected before I got him and was no doubt from an Amish type puppy mill. He loves his therapy dog work- Everyone comments on how sweet he is. His whole demeanor changes from crazy man to calm & collected. I take him to the Dementia units most often- Most of the therapy dogs get stressed out by the unpredictableness of that population but not Buddy- He takes it in stride. If they pull him ear or grab his fur he just sits down calmly til the person let's go they kisses their hand.
> 
> I believe almost any dog can be trained to be a therapy dog but you can't make a dog actually enjoy it.


----------

